# Committee Forum down ?



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Can't get in today, it was ok last night though ? Is someone doing some maintenance ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's been down all morning. I sent an email this am, but since you haven't logged in to the committee forum you won't have received my IM about your email login ;D

So you have IM, Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not all morning as I was on about 8:00am. Â :-/

(not that this helps anyone! :)


----------

